# which varnish?



## comedysteve (May 10, 2009)

Alright guys and girls! i have just built my first viv its made from mdf what would you recommend to treat it any recommendations :2thumb:

Cheers Steve


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

what's going in there?

For the dry environment of my beardie enclosure I used a low VOC floor varnish. For my humid BRB viv I am using yacht varnish. stinks, but it'll work once it has been aired out!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

cmmercer said:


> what's going in there?
> 
> For the dry environment of my beardie enclosure I used a low VOC floor varnish. For my humid BRB viv I am using yacht varnish. stinks, but it'll work once it has been aired out!


How long did they take to air out of interest?

Mine has been airing for 3 weeks now and it still smells!


----------



## comedysteve (May 10, 2009)

its going to house my bci! i want to give it a few coats to seal it well! i have plenty time to let it air out in my workshop :2thumb:


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

excession said:


> How long did they take to air out of interest?
> 
> Mine has been airing for 3 weeks now and it still smells!



Well in my spare room I just left the windows open and it had pretty much all gone by the end of the week, and I can't smell anything in it now - 3 weeks later


----------



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

I used a lead free varnish here, worked wonders abit pricey but safe.


----------



## Dansmith770 (Oct 13, 2007)

I used yacht Varnish. Been airing it for a week. Turned the ceramic on in the viv to test heating and the varnish released more fumes. So i would suggest running your Heating in the Viv for a week to make sure the Varnish really has dried.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

MInes been about 4 weeks now, the last week with the heat on and it still smells 

grr


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

People always recommend yacht varnish, but its quite pricey. I recently spoke to a carpenter friend of mine whos worked in a boatyard for years and he said that any polyurethane varnish will be non toxic once its fully cured. By putting Yacht Varnish on the tin they can get a bit more money for what is essentially plain old polyurethane varnish. Im using B&Q poly floor varnish on mine.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

lee young said:


> People always recommend yacht varnish, but its quite pricey. I recently spoke to a carpenter friend of mine whos worked in a boatyard for years and he said that any polyurethane varnish will be non toxic once its fully cured. By putting Yacht Varnish on the tin they can get a bit more money for what is essentially plain old polyurethane varnish. Im using B&Q poly floor varnish on mine.


Yacht varnish - Its only £12 a tin, I done 4 coats on my 4ft viv and its not even half empty


----------



## comedysteve (May 10, 2009)

what about ronseal floor varnish? read on here its meant to be good! water based and with low fumes


----------



## sneddz (Nov 12, 2007)

are you by any chance the guy that phoned my work (homebase) looking for prices of conti board and MDF last week? lol

just curious.


----------



## comedysteve (May 10, 2009)

sneddz said:


> are you by any chance the guy that phoned my work (homebase) looking for prices of conti board and MDF last week? lol
> 
> just curious.


no not me im afraid! but can you get me discount :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah Ronseal is good stuff, really hardwearing and as long as its polyurethane based and preferably with a low VOC it will be fine, you just have to give it a few weeks with the heat/lights on to properly cure. It does exactly what it says on the tin. (Sorry, I couldnt help myself!)


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you use polyurethane varnish on viv furniture, shelves, basking spots? All made out of waterproof ply.


----------



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Good thread, very helpful guys and girls : victory:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Joshuashaw said:


> Can you use polyurethane varnish on viv furniture, shelves, basking spots? All made out of waterproof ply.


Yeah, I've used the ronseal diamond hard floor varnish, its waterproof, hetproof and very UV resistant, plus at its so hard it offers good protection against claws.


----------

